# LABEL - Sewn in England - Fabric Imported..



## ukmlb (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All... just wondering what i would put on care labels if i imported fabric, say from Japan, yet the t-shirt was sewn in England. Would i be ok with "Made in England" and would i have to mention country of origin for fabric? Many thanks in adv!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not a legal expert but I remember Asda taking ham to Parma in Italy and selling it as Parma Ham, because it's the place of 'manufacture' that counts, otherwise all PCs would have ' made in a garage in Taiwan' on them. Bernard Matthews turkeys were bred in Hungary before being processed in Norfolk, and maybe bringing infection, and sold as Norfolk turkey.
What if you make a processed food from ingredients from around the world? I'm pretty certain HP sauce isn't made in the Palace of Westminster


----------



## ukmlb (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha ha ha thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

No knock on Dave, but those examples aren't all that meaningful. You definitely need to look up the actual laws on this.

In the US, it would need to be noted - there's no way around it.

In Australia, "product of", "made in", etc. do not mean the same thing (and somehow the consumer is meant to understand this, crazy huh?). There are well defined laws in place that state if it's 100% local you can do one thing (Product of Australia), if _the majority of the cost_ is spent in local manufacture *and* the product is "substantially transformed", you can do another (Made in Australia).

In neither country does the place of manufacture alone matter.

In England... I don't know. The law might be more like Australia than the US (that is usually the case), or it might not. It might be far more lax than both of us (place of manufacture being the only thing that matters), but it's unlikely.

Places like Asda know how to work the loopholes. Odds are you'll need to be very careful about the specifics if you're going to stay on the right side of the law.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> I'm not a legal expert but...


Get your disclaimer in first...


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not a legal expert either.

What about 'Born in Japan' and 'Raised in England' or 'Created in Japan' and 'Constructed in England' instead.


----------



## JimJams (Apr 3, 2009)

(1st Post)
Out of curiosity, what steps are actually taken in order to substantiate any claim of origin?
If I import blanks from China, replace the made in China tags with made in England tags, who and how will this be challenged?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It'll be obvious - no one makes anything in England any more :-(


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry Dave but HP sauces are no longer made in the Uk, They're made in Holland. You might be paying top prices for Burberry,but they are no longer made in Wales(no prizes for where they are made) piety 320 jobs were lost.
welcome to the Globilization world and the mess that this has brought.


----------

